# Best / worst / stupid comments on Youtube cubing videos



## Cubenovice (Sep 16, 2010)

A thread to post your "favorite" youtube comments...
Especially the ones from people who _*think*_ they know about cubing.

On nakajima's 47s BLD solve http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr6aozqZ4nA

*RachaelRayAZ 2 weeks ago*
If this was anyone but an asian, then it would be fake. But since he is asian, i think its legit

*Linkfanoftheyear 1 week ago @rubiksgh3*
he just uses algarithims all you have to do is figure out one side then a pattern of motions will work for any rubix cube

*Linkfanoftheyear 1 week ago @RachaelRayAZ*
my friends not aisian and he can do them faster than that blindfolded.

*JoeSycop 3 months ago EVERYONE.*
First of all he wasn't completely blind folded, you can tell he could see out the bottom.
Second of all you can tell its a spring loaded rubix cube. All of these awesome times are spring loaded ones, You can here it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 16, 2010)

that's the internet for you.


----------



## EVH (Sep 16, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> *Linkfanoftheyear 1 week ago @RachaelRayAZ*
> my friends not aisian and he can do them faster than that blindfolded.



Just wow :fp


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 16, 2010)

all non cubers have friends that are faster than us... it's okay.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 16, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> all non cubers have friends that are faster than us... it's okay.



Most of the time they're lying, though.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 16, 2010)

I just ignore YouTube Rubik's Cube comments.
They make me rage.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 16, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > all non cubers have friends that are faster than us... it's okay.
> ...





waffle=ijm said:


> that's the internet for you.



..


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd link to that XKCD comic, but I'm a bit too lazy to go link for it.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> *JoeSycop 3 months ago EVERYONE.*
> First of all he wasn't completely blind folded, you can tell he could see out the bottom.
> *Second of all you can tell its a spring loaded rubix cube. All of these awesome times are spring loaded ones, You can here it.*



The INTARWEBS have discovered our secret! OH NOES!!!!


----------



## flan (Sep 16, 2010)

Eriks WR singe
3 weeks ago

that takes skill, to look at a cube and find the fastest way to solve it without going through all the other steps that most people learn


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 16, 2010)

Those spring loaded ones are nothing compared to the gas-assisted ones!!!


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 16, 2010)

"He's just playing the video backwards."
-"How does the timer work?"
"I don't know how, but he edited that part in."

Yeah...it's possible to edit the timer in there (or play the timer back as well), but why even make such comments?


----------



## kdawg123 (Sep 16, 2010)

On Yu Nakajima's 6.57 second Rubik cube video someone said.
"ITS A CHEAT HE USES A LUBRICANT"
I'd say that's pretty darn stupid.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 16, 2010)

on eriks 7.08

Figouras94 3 weeks ago
These moves are algorithms  .A normal human being can remember the algorithm with 40 moves.*He can remember the 20-moves one.*Thats hard.
Someone's heard of God's alg but didn't quite get it...


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 16, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> *JoeSycop 3 months ago EVERYONE.*
> First of all he wasn't completely blind folded, you can tell he could see out the bottom.
> Second of all you can tell its a spring loaded rubix cube. All of these awesome times are spring loaded ones, You can here it.



Let's all flame his channel.
lulululululul, no. But srsly, that's the kind of person that makes me mad.


----------



## flan (Sep 16, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> on eriks 7.08
> 
> Figouras94 3 weeks ago
> These moves are algorithms  .A normal human being can remember the algorithm with 40 moves.*He can remember the 20-moves one.*Thats hard.
> Someone's heard of God's alg but didn't quite get it...



I just saw that and I didn't get it either


----------



## EVH (Sep 16, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > all non cubers have friends that are faster than us... it's okay.
> ...



You know that he was joking right?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 16, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > all non cubers have friends that are faster than us... it's okay.
> ...



It was a joke. :fp

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 16, 2010)

Waffle, do you still have that picture of all the comments on the "How to avoid 5x5 parity" video?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 16, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Waffle, do you still have that picture of all the comments on the "How to avoid 5x5 parity" video?



yep. Here you go.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 16, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > Waffle, do you still have that picture of all the comments on the "How to avoid 5x5 parity" video?
> ...



That's hilarious. I wish I was there.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 16, 2010)

Inb4 people searching on youtube for that video and realise it doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Stefan (Sep 16, 2010)

I just searched on youtube for that video and realised it doesn't exist anymore.

(and now I'll never know how to avoid parity)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 16, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I just searched on youtube for that video and realised it doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> (and now I'll never know how to avoid parity)



*tear*


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 16, 2010)

"weel there are algorithms and if u remeber them u can solve it witohut even thinking" -This is a comment from Nakajima's 47.31 blindfolded solve video.

Also, this isn't from a video, but on the bus the other day, a woman said to me that I'm the second fastest person at the rubik's cube she's ever seen. Apparently there's somebody out there that can do it blindfolded, behind their back in six seconds, including inspection.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 16, 2010)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Apparently there's somebody out there that can do it blindfolded, behind their back in six seconds, including inspection.



I can do that. I need two cubes, though.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2010)

somerandomkidmike said:


> "weel there are algorithms and if u remeber them u can solve it witohut even thinking" -This is a comment from Nakajima's 47.31 blindfolded solve video.
> 
> Also, this isn't from a video, but on the bus the other day, a woman said to me that I'm the second fastest person at the rubik's cube she's ever seen. *Apparently there's somebody out there that can do it blindfolded, behind their back in six seconds, including inspection.*



I've heard comments like this too. My personal opinion is that they make this kind of statement to get a reaction out of you so as to put you down. My response to comments like this is usually something along the lines of:

(In as genuine a voice as I can muster)
"Wow, that's really great! You should tell your friend to attend an official competition, because their times are much faster than the current world record!"

Chris


----------



## riffz (Sep 16, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



I lolled pretty hard at this.


----------



## Samania (Sep 16, 2010)

I've learned a few lessons from Youtube. First is to never prove someone wrong on Youtube. They then replied and said something about my mom.


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

I could post hundreds of comments here...but I do not wanna repeat the pathetically stupid comments :fp


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > dbax0999 said:
> ...



Same here. I favourited that pic
It was funny
And even moreso since Faz started it LMAO


----------



## vgbjason (Sep 17, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> I'd link to that XKCD comic, but I'm a bit too lazy to go link for it.


Did you mean this?


Spoiler











Or this?


Spoiler


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 17, 2010)

Joker said:


> Same here. I favourited that pic
> It was funny
> And even moreso since Faz started it LMAO



faz didn't start actually. faz and everyone that commented (cept for stachu, wonie, and that ethan.) planned ahead of time. so you'll notice how close the post times are.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 17, 2010)

how bout this one from RobH0629's 24.30 sec solve:

#
Drzpapi2nv732
1 year ago


DUDE I caught that... Did u seriously just exchange the cubes when u dropped it.. That trick is old..


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Same here. I favourited that pic
> ...



Yea, I thought it was planned.
Anyhow, Faz posted the first Epic Noob comment right? I found that funny


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 17, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > dbax0999 said:
> ...


LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 1, 2010)

on erik's 7.08
i can't believe hes not asian'
this f*cker does not know how to use a camera
yu nakajimas 6.57
just take a look at his other videos. theres one of him in a competition doing 10 seconds. it would be very possible for him to do it in 6


----------



## EricReese (Oct 1, 2010)

haha he quit cubing because of you guys


----------



## Forte (Oct 1, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> yu nakajimas 6.57
> just take a look at his other videos. theres one of him in a competition doing 10 seconds. it would be very possible for him to do it in 6


I think that's pretty reasonable thinking for a noncuber.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 1, 2010)

Joker said:


> Yea, I thought it was planned.
> Anyhow, Faz posted the first Epic Noob comment right? I found that funny


Of course it was planned. Faz came up with "Epic Noob" and from then on we came up with more stuff to say. Good times.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 1, 2010)

frk17 
that's sorta weird calling that an ELL skip since you just did COLL, you don't do only corner solving algorithms normally anyway -> EPLL skip. If your intention was only to solve corners (CLL) then it's an ELL skip

rowehess @frk17 
okay smartass 

dadov @frk17
Lol Erik, He'll soon beat your damnass worldrecord, is that why you're trying to look better than him in comments?
good job man!

frk17 @dadov
dude, don't act like you know things, Rowe and me are good friends so we can bash each other

dadov @frk17 
Just like me and your mom then? I bash her from behind.

rowehess @dadov 
lol relax guys


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 1, 2010)

On David Woner's "6.25 clock (former)WR single" video


darthvadar07
1 month ago 
Congrats! You just lost a subscriber! Good day!

fswaddle
1 month ago 
YOU JUST LOST THE SUBMARINE GOOD DAYS


----------



## MrTimCube (Oct 1, 2010)

i kinda loll'd at this one on erik's WR solve:

memokk 2 weeks ago
Chuck norris trained him.


----------



## flan (Oct 1, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> That's hilarious. I wish I was there.


 
what happened in the vid and why was he an epic noob. the comments were funny but i cant quite tell what happend

Edit: i wanted to quote tree this not just ask you because like you said you weren't there


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2010)

From Erik's 7.08:


he was given the chance to look at it beforehand.
unlike /watch?v=JqFFXs0RAnI&feature=c hannel
this is not comparable. should be DQd. 

slow guy, chineses do this in 4 secs blind with 1 hand

I wonder what someone with that kind of intelligence will do for a living? I'd like to find out. Amazing ability!! I used to peel the stickers off and put them back in place. I'd show my mom then she would just smile and nod her head. I'm sure she had to know. I eventually solved it, but it took weeks.

Why should they be called rubik's cubes when Dr. rubik died years ago and his pattent expired, and also rubik's is the absolute WROST brand of puzzle cubes out there, yet they are the most known and sold at walmart.....?

hey should solve the cube atleast 5 times and the medium time should determine who's the fastest.

Still, VERY impressive. I just love nerds.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 2, 2010)

EricReese said:


> haha he quit cubing because of you guys


 
What are you talking about, and how is it funny that he quit?


----------



## EricReese (Oct 2, 2010)

If someone quits cubing because they were getting annoyed at 3 youtube commenters in a video, they never deserved to call themselves a cuber


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 2, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> What are you talking about, and how is it funny that he quit?


 
sorry for him <_<
he's referring to the image of the youtube where everyone says epic noob, and the guy siad he was quitting cubing.

i don't see how that's funny but..alas.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 2, 2010)

How do you guys not find it funny? Obvious trolls on youtube made him quit... I mean I am not laughing at the loss of another cuber, but the manner in which he quit


----------



## aronpm (Oct 2, 2010)

EricReese said:


> How do you guys not find it funny? Obvious trolls on youtube made him quit... I mean I am not laughing at the loss of another cuber, but the manner in which he quit


 
He didn't quit.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 2, 2010)

"First"


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> From Erik's 7.08:
> 
> 
> he was given the chance to look at it beforehand.
> ...


 
lol _*DR.*_ Rubik HAHAHAHA lols Erno Rubik is still alive stupid.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2010)

DOES ANYONE STILL WANT TO KNOW HOW TO AVOID 5X5 EDGE PARITY?!?!


----------



## aronpm (Oct 2, 2010)

YES


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> DOES ANYONE STILL WANT TO KNOW HOW TO AVOID 5X5 EDGE PARITY?!?!


 
only if you let us repeat what we did


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 2, 2010)

another epic win?


----------



## skatemaster78 (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha I love stuff like this.


----------



## Joker (Oct 2, 2010)

Epic noob. XD


----------



## EricReese (Oct 2, 2010)

from: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI_zjWssn2g&feature=related

"If you look at his head and ear piece, you can see it is in fast motion but the clock isn't. It makes it seem real. No doubt he's fast but not 6.57 sec."

Haha


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 2, 2010)

Nakajima's 6.57.

And the "rubik's cube 36/51 multi blindfold " video.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2010)

Yu nakajima 6.57
Memorizing the moves and redoing it backwards is easy, I have done it many times, though admitedly not at that speed. Solving it after someone else scrambles it is something else entirely. If I was trolling I would have said that he just played it backwards for the solve and digitally altered the video to add the time.


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 2, 2010)

LOLOLOL


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 2, 2010)

From the fiveawesomecuber's video 'USING YOUR BRAIN (IT WORKS!!)'

ThisIsWEB
1 week ago 
wait can you post a tut on usin ur brain I don't get it?


----------



## Faz (Oct 2, 2010)

Sela's is funnier

Sa967St
1 week ago
@obsessedpuzzler, but u cant do fridrich on mirror blocks cuz the first thing is white cross and theres no white on mirror blocks


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2010)

6.01 skewb solve
I would like to say something to all the people that think that this video is so awesome well you are wrong. If you look very closely you can see that it is sped up. You are all stupid. Also the time starting and stopping is very unrealistic and the timer is off when stopping and starting. To view a real video of solving the skewb go to cubejucnkies. I also challenge acubist to a race of the skewb. No cheats though.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 6, 2010)

on Faz's 9.21 avg
u so remember how you mixed it up


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 6, 2010)

how come nakaji quit?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 6, 2010)

o2gulo said:


> lol _*DR.*_ Rubik HAHAHAHA lols Erno Rubik is still alive stupid.


He's a professor, so he probably has a doctorate (though Wikipedia is unclear). What's so funny?


----------



## ooveehoo (Oct 6, 2010)

"WTF?!? These Japanese/Chinese Freaks. i need 1 day to solve it and they need just 17 seconds...how is this possible?!?!?!?"

I'm from Finland.


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 6, 2010)

my personal favourite has always been the comment to one of Nakaji's 5x.xx BLD solves:

"omg ur so fast ur gangzter how come were u in jail or sth man incredible"

(not literally, but I have to try finding that comment again)


----------



## r_517 (Oct 6, 2010)

i once uploaded a solve after i learned LBL for a month. 30s ish. 2 years ago
comment: This guy is definitely cheating. He's using layer by layer method. I'm very familiar with that. It's impossible for anyone to solve it within 1 minute!


----------



## Lorken (Oct 6, 2010)

I love it how people need to insult others to cover up their shortcomings, makes for a nice read though 

saw this on one of Erik's videos:
"watching this on acid is some intense ****"
hehe


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 6, 2010)

All of the comments really ...


----------



## EricReese (Oct 6, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> All of the comments really ...


 

1 week ago 4

i can do that in nine seconds, with my tongue


HAHAH


----------

